# Progesterone levels on clomid



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi girls

I'm new on this board!  I've been ttc for 4 years, have had one pregnancy which unfortunately was discovered to be a downs baby and we opted to terminate the pregnancy (September 2005).

I have been put on clomid 50mg, with HCG injection.  I went for my scan at CD11 where the Sister said my edometrium lining was 7.6mm and I had 2 follicles, one small one on the left and one a bit bigger on the right (unfortunately I can't remember the exact sizes).  She said I had a few days to go to ovulate and to come back on Monday.  I had OV aches from Thursday to Sunday then on Sunday night the pain got really bad for a couple of hours, I also had EWCM for 4 days.  When I went for my scan the sister said it looked like I had ovulated as the follicles had gone (so I didn't get to have the HCG shot), but to have a blood test, I had it that day (day 15).  

Sorry this is proving to be a bit long!!  When I rang for my blood test result I spoke to a nurse who said that I hadn't ovulated my levels of progesterone were 15 and should be more.  She said go back for a scan next week, and probably another blood test, so they can decide on my next month dose of clomid.

My question is - isn't day 15 a bit early to check progesterone levels, and would 15 be a normal reading at that time.  If I didn't ovulate what were the pains and EWCM.  Just a note - previous day 21 blood tests have recorded ovulation.

Also, can they tell the size of the follicle with that blood test as well?

Would really appreciate some helpful advice!

Denise


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Denise
Welcome to the board 
Minxy will be able to give you a better answer as she is great at this type of things and am sure will respond.

What I can tell you is that progesterone should be taken 7 days after ovulation, even one or two days out can make a huge difference.  Sounds to me from what you have said that you had it done too early?   For example somebody with a 28 day cycle who ovulates on CD14 would have their BT done on CD21.

Levels should be over 30 (some clinics say over 40) to mean you have ovulated.


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Flowerpot

Well thats what I always thought as well, which is why I think its strange for her to tell me that after a blood test on day 15.  I was a bit upset at first but then I remembered it was this nurse that told me I had PCOS and to read up on it, when I went back to see the Consultant and the Sister they told me I didn't have it!  So now I take anything she says with a pinch of salt.

Denise


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its crazy isnt it, they should tell you such comments if the facts arent true!  So how many days after ovulation do you think it was taken?


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

I had the blood test on day 15, I ovulated on day 14.  When the sister sent me for the blood test she said it was to check that my follicle was a good one - how do they tell that?

Denise


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

That progesterone test can't be right then one day after ovulation!!  Deary me.

Not sure about the follie, I never had tracking on mine. I'm sure the other girls can help you with that though.  I only ever had the progesterone test xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

I think Flower has already given a pretty comprehensive reply 

Progesterone peaks at 7dpo so this is ideally when it should be tested so having tested cd15, a day after ovulation is completely useless and wouldn't give them any relevant information !

If you ovulated on cd14 then you should be tested on cd21, if you ovulate earlier or later then get tested accordingly.

Progesterone levels should be 30nmol/l (some say over 40nmol/l) to indicate ovulation happened.  Progesterone is released from the corpus luteum which is the area on the follie where egg ruptured.  Sometimes a follie may not contain an egg (follies are fluid filled cysts) in which case, even if follie nolonger there (ruptured or collapsed) then if no egg, no progesterone released.

However, I would say (although I'm no expert !!) that your progesterone was way too early to indicate anything of significance.

What day are you on now ?  If you've not gone past cd21 then I would definitely get another blood test done.

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm glad its not just me that thought it was strange!

I'm now on CD 18, I have to go back to the hospital on Tuesday (CD 23), do you think thats too late for the blood test?  I suppose it could be on its way back down again by then couldn't it.

Minxy - do you know if they can tell if the follicle was a good one by having a blood test?  I always thought they couldn't.

Denise


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

cd23 could be a little late to test progesterone is you ovulated cd14 but you could have the test anyway and see...could you not get a cd21 test from your GP 

To be honest I don't know if they can tell if a follie was a good one from a blood test - something I can't answer !!!!!  They can check the quality and ovarian reserve with FSH tests but these are done between cd2 - 4/5.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks again

CD 21 is Sunday so I doubt I can get a blood test, my GP is absolutely useless they don't do anything like that.  I could try to change the appointment to Monday (which would be day 22), that may be a bit better.

I was so convinced I had ovulated so I found it a bit odd for her to say what she said.

Denise


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi

just to put my two penneth worth in - i was always told that you could only tell the follie size from scans, NEVER heard you can tell from a blood test!!!....and as for the rest of the drivel you've been told by that nurse you'll need to be pinching a salt MOUNTAIN - she sounds   and as if she doesn't really know very much about her so called 'speciality'!

good luck

S
xx


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Exactly my thoughts!  I've just rang and left a message at the clinic saying I didn't understand the test results could somebody call me back.  I probably won't get a call back today as I know they have a clinic this afternoon.  When (or if) they call I'll post back with an explanation!

Denise


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good for you Denise.
At least you are armed with a bit more info now  x


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Right here goes!!  I've heard back from the nurse (yes the same one) and she went through the whole thing.

Day 11 the biggest follicle was 15 (sorry I thought she said 15 was my progesterone result - I misheard, or she wasn't clear)
My progesterone level was actually 6 on day 15 (what I thought was 1dpo)
My Estradiol level was 374

She said my estradiol level indicates that a mature follicle didn't rupture.  I've just looked on the web and it says that a level of 200 per mature follicle would be considered normal (she said it should be thousands).

So I'm still none the wider, will just have to wait until next week.

Denise


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh heck can't help with those results, Minxy probably could.  at least they arent going off the progesterone level then, one day post-ov! x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As I say, I'm no expert but this website may interest you...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Follicles grow approx 1-2mm per day...so if you had a follie of 15mm on cd11 then if it matured then you would expect ovulation around cd14...which is what you expected...so having progesterone tested on cd15 wouldn't really show much, as per previous replies on this thread.

They like a follie to be a minimum of around 18mm to ensure a good healthy mature egg...if the follie is too small then the egg may be too immature...if the follie is too big (around 26mm+ I think) then it may mean the egg is too old/too mature.

I too have always believed that a oestradiol should be approx 200pg/ml per mature follie (don't quote me on this but I'm sure this is what they go by when testing oestradiol during ivf - I didn't have mine checked during ivf but thats just cos my womb lining was so thin and no cysts after downregging that the clinic didn't feel the need)

To be honest, I've no idea what the nurse is talking about so I can't really offer any (unprofessional) advice...I still think having progesterone tested on cd15 if you didn't ovulate till cd14 is pretty pointless...

I would wait to speak with your consultant and take a list of questions...and get tested again for progesterone...even if its cd23 if the levels have risen then it may give you a better indication.

Sorry can't help more...
Good luck
Natasha

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks girls, you have all been really helpful, if nothing more than to prove I'm not going mad!!  My DH thinks I read up too much on it all, but I think they don't tell you anything unless you ask (and you need to have a bit of knowledge to know what to ask)!

Deneez


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi girls

An update on my post from last week.  I went for a scan today, it was the nurse doing the scans today, along with a consultant (not the Sister).  So I mentioned to her (again) about the information I had seen regarding levels of oestrodial and progesterone, but no budge, she still kept saying the same thing.  Although the consultant and the nurse then got into a disagreement regarding what the levels should actually be!  So I still don't trust the info.

The scan showed nothing.  I have been prescribed 100mg for next month and had another blood test (E2 and progesterone), which I will get the results of tomorrow.

Feeling very frustrated.  Since I had my scan this morning I've now got what feel like AF cramps.

Denise


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Goodness me, how frustrating for you.  What CD are you today?


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm CD 23, so my progesterone levels will be falling again now so probably still won't show anything.  Just have to wait and see if AF arrives, then start on the next month of clomid.  I'm still convinced I ov'd though.

On 7dpo I had a very localised pain (like somebody prodding me), it was so sharp it made me jump, it came and went for about 1 hour.  It was on my right side.  I was hopeful until I went to hospital today!

Deneez


----------

